# Shooting Photos of a Backpack (invisible mannequin) look



## cabbage (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello,
Looking to get some insight from these forums.  Has anybody taken a product photo for a backpack?  How do you create the invisible mannequin technique on the shoulder straps?  A good example of this is CamelBak (photo attached).  I have tried wires, string, all kinds of stuff but can't seem to get it to look right.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cabbage (Jun 15, 2014)

cabbage said:


> Hello,
> Looking to get some insight from these forums.  Has anybody taken a product photo for a backpack?  How do you create the invisible mannequin technique on the shoulder straps?  A good example of this is CamelBak (photo attached).  I have tried wires, string, all kinds of stuff but can't seem to get it to look right.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



According to Forum rules I wasn't allowed to upload the CamelBak picture but here is a link to the type of shot I'm trying to take, CamelBak | MARATHONER VEST Hands-Free Hydration System for Training


----------



## tirediron (Jun 15, 2014)

If I were doing it, I would probably just use bent coat-hangers and remove them later in post.  The technique is often referred to as the invisible mannequin technique...


----------

